# سارع بتملك شقتك في مشروع الجادة بالشارقة من شركة أرادا للتطوير العقاري



## ضياء الروح (2 مارس 2019)

*

سارع بتملك شقتك في مشروع الجادة بالشارقة من شركة أرادا
للتطوير العقاري وبالتقسيط المريح


للاستعلام والاتصال او واتس اب : 00971555785757


تحت رعاية وحضور صاحب السمو الشيخ سلطان بن محمد القاسمي عضو المجلس 
الأعلى حاكم الشارقة .

تم بحمد الله إطلاق الواجهة الجديدة العصرية للشارقة في منطقة الشارقة الجديدة ( مشروع الجادة العقاري ) 

يتضمن المشروع إطلاق شقق سكنية 
استوديو
غرفة وصالة 
غرفتين وصالة 
ثلاث غرف وصالة 
وفلل وتاون هاوس من غرفتين وثلاث غرف 

خطط دفع ميسرة تبدأ من ١٠٪‏ فقط مع إمكانية التمويل البنكي بالشراكة مع مصرف الشارقة الاسلامي 

نبذة عن المشروع:

الجادة" هو مجمع سكني آمن يدمج الحياة العصرية ووالترفيه في بيئة حضرية نابضة بالحياة.
يقع المشروع في المنطقة الجامعية في امارة الشارقة التي تعد الشارقة الجديدة من حيث التطور و قربها من مطار الشارقة و مطار دبي الدولي ويمتد على مساحة 3 مليون قدم مربع.
يضم المشروع خدمات ترفيهية و ثقافية(مقاهي، مطاعم، ممشى، نوادي صحية، حدائق و حضانة للأطفال) . 
يتألف المشروع من استوديوهات، غرفة و صالة، غرفتين و صالة، ثلاث غرف و صالة ، بالضافة الى دوبلكس. 
تسليم المشروع سيكون في شهر سبتمبر عام 2019 و على خطط دفع ميسرة 30% خلال فترة الانجاز و 70% عند التسليم مع إمكانية التمويل عن طريق بنك مصرف الشارقة الاسلامي

دراسة المشروع: 

المشروع هو من أهم المشاريع الاستثمارية في المنطقة حيث يقع في المنطقة الجامعية التي تضم 30000 طالب و معلم و مقابل ثاني أكبر ستي سنتر في الامارات الذي سيضم 10000 موظف ما يزيد الطلب على الشقق السكنية الفاخرة في هذا الموقع.
ويعتبر مشروع الجادة في الشارقة مشروعا مشتركا بين رئيس مجلس إدارة KBW للاستثمارات الأمير خالد بن الوليد بن طلال، ورئيس مجلس إدارة مجموعة بسمة الشارقة "بسمة" الشيخ سلطان بن أحمد القاسمي

للاستعلام والاتصال او واتس اب : 00971555785757













​*


----------

